# My next fight is on the 18th and I need some advice



## Ashes2Ashes (Dec 6, 2010)

My next fight is Saturday the 18th and it could be interesting. She is experienced (11-5) and is a capoeira fighter with some BJJ skill as well. I haven't had a chance to watch any of her fights yet so I have no idea what to expect. I know very little about capoeira, other than there are a lot of flashy moves. Is there anything specific I should watch for?

I'm going to try to get her on the ground as fast as possible and hopefully end it.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

In capoiera they use kicks, alot of kicks. SO make sure to watch out for the head kick and then another one right after. Also in capoeira its alot about making it look like a dance. So be careful of spinning moves, be sure to not get thrown off by her spinning.

All that said, capoiera doesnt really work well in the mma because it leaves you open to counters. So watch for the counter punches or just take her down. Just be sure to leave no arms or legs in anywhere so you dont get subbed.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

One of the most skilled MMA fighters in capoeira is Anderson Silva. That being said watch it while the fight is on your feet. When you take it to the ground also watch he BJJ as well!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ashes2Ashes (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for the tips :thumb02:



Dakota? said:


> In capoiera they use kicks, alot of kicks. SO make sure to watch out for the head kick and then another one right after. Also in capoeira its alot about making it look like a dance. So be careful of spinning moves, be sure to not get thrown off by her spinning.
> 
> All that said, capoiera doesnt really work well in the mma because it leaves you open to counters. So watch for the counter punches or just take her down. Just be sure to leave no arms or legs in anywhere so you dont get subbed.


Yeah, I was thinking it doesn't seem like it would be very effective in mma against an experienced fighter. My concern is exactly what you mentioned... That I could get thrown off by some of the moves. I'm watching some videos of capoeira fights right now and its pretty crazy. :confused02: 



kantowrestler said:


> One of the most skilled MMA fighters in capoeira is Anderson Silva. That being said watch it while the fight is on your feet. When you take it to the ground also watch he BJJ as well!


I've seen a few Anderson Silva fights but I don't remember seeing any capoeira. In fact I don't think I have ever seen it in an mma fight. And hopefully I'll never see it again after this fight. :confused05: I prefer muay thai or bjj fighters, they're more predictable. :happy01:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I know what you are talking about. A BJJ fighter wants to pull guard and submit you. A muay thai fighter wants to stand and beat you down!


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

I definitely think you've got the right idea in taking it to the ground, which will confine her to more orthodox tools that you are used to. While I personally don't think that capoeira is a very effective striking art on its own, it's very unorthodox and you have to respct the unknown. While conventional striking tactics would win 9/10 times, you don't want to risk running into some crazy spinning headkick. 

(like this one) 






As for how to get her to the ground, I would suggest doing so from the clinch. Cut off the ring/cage, KEEP YOUR HANDS HIGH, crash into her, and the take her down. Smothering her from the get-go would probably be the safest route as you probably don't want to be at striking distance for too long, since she might have a really unconventional range with her attacks. 

Shooting seems a bit risky too. With opponents who throw a lot of kicks, I'm usually reluctant to shoot unless I set it up well with strikes (though it'd be hard to do so in this case, since you'd be in range for her weird attacks.)I'd just be afraid that I'd accidentally shoot into a shinbone, which Ive had the 'pleasure' of doing more than once. I prefer to catch a kick and drag them down or to smother them and try for a takedown from the clinch. 

Either way, keep your hands up at all costs! It's not likely that she'll flash KO you with a body shot, but some wild spin-kick to the dome might be a different story. 

Good luck!

EDIT: I'm using the youtube brackets but its still not working. grrrr ;[


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

To make it work just use 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v= l6oiADjOdFg

The highlighted part goes in the youtube brackets.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I can't get that page. Is that the powersport thing?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I would say either use the kicks to get it to the ground (if you haven't already done before then), or just smother her against the cage and clinch up...either way the other guys are bang on the money here. 

Good luck babes  may have my own fight in Feb. hope you have a good one


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

if she is good at capoeira then chances are see is very fast and moves alot on the feet with unorthodox strikes which can be hard to predict, I would recommend closing the distance assuming you feel you have a Mury Thai advantage and try using the clinch, but would defo try to see some of her fights first to see if you can see what she is like from the clinch in case she is strong there also.

Leg kicks can be very non-effective against such a style as capoeira she is likely to have the movement to step back and avoid them and work a counter, I would avoid using them and try to get in range for knees and elbows instead.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, you want to go in with caution and try to measure her. Don't close the distance too quickly cause she may want that to happen so she can use her strikes to take you out. Go in slowly and when you know you can grab ahold of her without paying striking consequences, take her down!


----------



## Ashes2Ashes (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks again for all of the advice. My trainer is supposed to get me some vids of her fights this week. :thumbsup:



LizaG said:


> I would say either use the kicks to get it to the ground (if you haven't already done before then), or just smother her against the cage and clinch up...either way the other guys are bang on the money here.
> 
> Good luck babes  may have my own fight in Feb. hope you have a good one


Thanks! Yeah, that is the plan. :thumb02: 



Kin said:


> While conventional striking tactics would win 9/10 times, you don't want to risk running into some crazy spinning headkick.
> 
> (like this one)


Yeah I saw that on youtube last night. :confused05: I doubt that she would catch me with something like that but its best to avoid the possibility entirely. I'm going to try to clinch up and taken her down. Once its on the ground I know I can submit her.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, if she starts doing that you need to take her back while she's spinning and take her down. I thought you said she has BJJ though. Was I wrong?


----------



## Ashes2Ashes (Dec 6, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, if she starts doing that you need to take her back while she's spinning and take her down. I thought you said she has BJJ though. Was I wrong?


She's mainly capoeira but has trained in bjj as well. But I'm extremely confident in my own bjj skill. I've won all of my fights on the ground so far and I don't think this will be any different.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, well like we've all been saying your main strategy should be to take her down while being cautious about her stand-up and submit her. If she is really crazy then she might do some stuff like in the video. But if she is more of a MMA fighter she is only going to use that to a degree!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

Pretty much agree with most of what others have said. Few things I would add;

1) Find her kicking range early. Either smother her RIGHT away, or cautiously test her kick range by staying at a good distance, dont let your hands/jabs determine the range. I'd recommend once you find it, sticking right around the outside of it.

2) Practice checking kicks. If you stay at range you might be able to check a kick with her foot(not shin) colliding right into the sharp part of your shin bone. A couple of those can do enough damage at times to slow down the volume of kicks altogether. 

3) Close distance quickly into clinches, and carefully pick your shots. As others said, going for single leg/double leg takedowns might not be the best idea, so attempt trips/throws you're comfortable with. A caught kick and trip might be a good way to get top control.

4) Find out what type of fighter she is. If she is pretty cautious and technical, you might want to press her hard relatively early on and smother her with your grappling. If she's wild and reckless with kicks and not very cautious, you may want to do the opposite and play it more careful yourself, letting her wear down a bit the first round or two, and trying for a takedown+submission in the second and third rounds.

5) Fight your game. Despite what any of us said, dont get too out your own fight game. Pick out the things you feel VERY strong with in your mind, and work on exploiting those while trying to hide whatever your weaker of your game may be. There isnt much you can probably improve massively in this short of time, and likely you will do what you normally do when the fight actually takes place, so the biggest thing is just fighting your fight and not fighting hers. If you're that confident in your BJJ, then dont give her much of a chance to use the kicks and flashy moves. Wait for the opportunity, close distance, get on her, and play your BJJ. 

Anyway, hope to hear back from you after the fight, and maybe get a video


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, what weight are you fighting at?


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

Look at your own description of the opponent.


Ashes2Ashes said:


> My next fight is Saturday the 18th and it could be interesting. She is experienced (11-5) and is a capoeira fighter with some BJJ skill as well.


Don't assume all you have to do is get her on the ground. She's got some BJJ, and she'll expect you to try and take the fight there. You best option (depending on YOUR skills) may be dirty boxing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Speaking of records, what is yours?


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Ashes2Ashes said:


> I've seen a few Anderson Silva fights but I don't remember seeing any capoeira. In fact I don't think I have ever seen it in an mma fight. And hopefully I'll never see it again after this fight. :confused05: I prefer muay thai or bjj fighters, they're more predictable. :happy01:


You may not see the moves in the way that you see capoeira in its dance form when Silva fights but it incorporated into his style in other ways, Silva is a master at avoiding strikes coming from distance, how often have you seem him move backwards avoiding strikes, hard to explain but he kind of move like a dance that starts by moving his body out of his opponents range then as his opponents move in trying to get him back in there range he switches angles and counter strikes with unorthodox strikes, that is capoeira a lot of capoeira moves start out with that back movement almost like a jump backwards and angles are been created all the time. 

He may not use the kicks used in capoeira but he does still use the same basic style of movement to avoid been hit and create opportunities for his counter strikes. for that reason I would avoid striking out from distance against such a fighter, I would avoid using leg kicks as well and only attack from the clinch with knees and elbows while standing.

You should watch the Leben fight again and take note of Silvas movement and the way he move back and side to side drawing his opponent in.






I am guessing your opponent is Brazilian?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

my view would be to chop the legs down with devastating leg kicks making her not be able to get power and she'll slow down with her movement, keep your distance when you do this, after she starts limping at all either A) trust in your ability to outstrike a limped opponent or B) double leg her damaged legs and finish with some GNP or your bjj.


----------



## Ashes2Ashes (Dec 6, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Speaking of records, what is yours?


3-1 and soon to be 4-1 if everything goes according to plan. :thumb02: 



kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, what weight are you fighting at?


127 at the moment. 



Ares Caesar said:


> Pretty much agree with most of what others have said. Few things I would add;
> 
> 1) Find her kicking range early. Either smother her RIGHT away, or cautiously test her kick range by staying at a good distance, dont let your hands/jabs determine the range. I'd recommend once you find it, sticking right around the outside of it.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Yeah, I got a dvd of one of her fights today so I'm going to check it out in a little bit and see how she fights.

And someone sent me a private message about editing and uploading videos so hopefully I'll figure it out this week. I think it was you but I can't respond to them until I have 50 posts.


----------



## Ashes2Ashes (Dec 6, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> You may not see the moves in the way that you see capoeira in its dance form when Silva fights but it incorporated into his style in other ways, Silva is a master at avoiding strikes coming from distance, how often have you seem him move backwards avoiding strikes, hard to explain but he kind of move like a dance that starts by moving his body out of his opponents range then as his opponents move in trying to get him back in there range he switches angles and counter strikes with unorthodox strikes, that is capoeira a lot of capoeira moves start out with that back movement almost like a jump backwards and angles are been created all the time.
> 
> He may not use the kicks used in capoeira but he does still use the same basic style of movement to avoid been hit and create opportunities for his counter strikes. for that reason I would avoid striking out from distance against such a fighter, I would avoid using leg kicks as well and only attack from the clinch with knees and elbows while standing.
> 
> You should watch the Leben fight again and take note of Silvas movement and the way he move back and side to side drawing his opponent in.


Yeah, clinching up and taking her down seems to be the best idea, especially since its one of my biggest strengths. I don't think I want her at a distance so she can hit me with some wild spinning kick or something. :serious01:



> I am guessing your opponent is Brazilian?


That was the first thing I thought as well but I was told she's not. :dunno:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey mods, where is this ladies fighter tag?


----------



## Ashes2Ashes (Dec 6, 2010)

Intermission said:


> Hey mods, where is this ladies fighter tag?


We get our own tag? Is it a fighter tag in general or a female fighter tag? :thumb02: And if its the second one, its not pink is it? :confused01: If someone from my gym came on here and saw something pink in my profile it would tarnish my reputation as a badass. :happy02:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Ashes2Ashes said:


> We get our own tag? Is it a fighter tag in general or a female fighter tag? :thumb02: And if its the second one, its not pink is it? :confused01: If someone from my gym came on here and saw something pink in my profile it would tarnish my reputation as a badass. :happy02:


Yeah, and no its a warriors tag. Only for real warriors, can YOU rep the TAG?!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, there is a women's MMA section. No the women's section is not pink. As far as people from your gym the women's section is the same color as everything else!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, there is a women's MMA section. No the women's section is not pink. As far as people from your gym the women's section is the same color as everything else!


She is talking about the fighter tags Kanto


----------



## Ashes2Ashes (Dec 6, 2010)

Intermission said:


> Yeah, and no its a warriors tag. Only for real warriors, can YOU rep the TAG?!


Warrior is good enough. Although I prefer the title, ass-kicker or kicker of ass. Both have a nice ring to them. :thumb02:



kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, there is a women's MMA section. No the women's section is not pink. As far as people from your gym the women's section is the same color as everything else!


That's good. I wouldn't want to hear people calling me princess or anything. It wouldn't be good for my temper or their health.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

No, if anything else you would be called a warrior princess like Zoila Fausto. That has a nice ring to it. Now could you get pissed at that kind've nickname?:thumb02:


----------



## Ashes2Ashes (Dec 6, 2010)

Well tomorrow is the big day. :thumb02: I may be on tomorrow night with the results, depending on how I'm feeling after the fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How did weigh-ins go?


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

So, how did it go?


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

Good luck, hope you both come out injury free (as much as is possible in a fight anyway)... a victory is always nice too, then I can use the " :winner01: " smiley for ya.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Some tips before your fight happens:

Capoeria (SP?) is a very LENGTHY art, much like TKD, and clinch work will destroy any hopes of it's effectiveness. Wait for one of those "LOL I KEN SPIN HERP" moves, keep out of the way of the strike, keep your guard up as you close the distance and get tight. Use dirty boxing to keep her from gainin her distance. If she breaks from it, cut her angles, keep her back against a wall and stay just out of range until she throws something flashy and loopy, then promptly close that distance again. If you're confident in your ground game, take it there. If not, and her main style of fighting is Capoeria then closing the distance should neutrilize her enough that you can beat her up good standing! Best of luck to you tonight!


----------



## Ashes2Ashes (Dec 6, 2010)

lol You can just go ahead and give me the trophy now, Ares. I'm pretty sure I'm going to win unless I get get KOed by some crazy spinning kick to the head. In which case, I won't be on tonight because I'll be too busy at home repeatedly slamming my head down on my desk for not seeing it coming. :confused05:



kantowrestler said:


> How did weigh-ins go?


Oh sorry, it went pretty well. We both actually came in at the same weight (126) which has never happened to me before. I'm usually lighter than my opponents.

And there was no trash talk. She actually seemed like nice person so its a shame that I'm going to have to kick her ass tonight. :thumb02: 



TraMaI said:


> Some tips before your fight happens:
> 
> Capoeria (SP?) is a very LENGTHY art, much like TKD, and clinch work will destroy any hopes of it's effectiveness. Wait for one of those "LOL I KEN SPIN HERP" moves, keep out of the way of the strike, keep your guard up as you close the distance and get tight. Use dirty boxing to keep her from gainin her distance. If she breaks from it, cut her angles, keep her back against a wall and stay just out of range until she throws something flashy and loopy, then promptly close that distance again. If you're confident in your ground game, take it there. If not, and her main style of fighting is Capoeria then closing the distance should neutrilize her enough that you can beat her up good standing! Best of luck to you tonight!


"LOL I KEN SPIN HERP" :happy02:

Yeah that is my strategy for the fight. Clinch up, take her down and either submit her or ground and pound. :thumb02:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Good luck tonight


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, tell us the details tomorrow. Hope it goes well. Hopefully you will win in spectacular fashion!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ashes2Ashes (Dec 6, 2010)

Not only did I win but two of my friends won their fights as well so we went out to celebrate. :thumb02:

I can't believe I was so concerned about this fight during the past couple of weeks. There weren't any spinning moves or wild kicks at all and her approach to the fight was pretty simple. What puzzles me is that she initiated the clinch before I did and very few strikes were made because it went to the ground within the first minute of the fight. :confused02: I completely messed up a chance for my beloved Triangle (which could have ended it in the first round) but I subbed her with a knee-bar in the second. It was the first time I've had a chance to use one in an actual fight. 

I honestly don't see how she actually wins fights with her style unless she fights some really bad opponents.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Congratulations:thumb02: Anyone get pictures or video?


----------



## Ashes2Ashes (Dec 6, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> Congratulations:thumb02: Anyone get pictures or video?


Yeah I should have the video today.  Now I need to get to work and try to get my videos edited and uploaded this week. I want to get my own youtube channel going to help get my name out there. :thumb02:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Sounds like a good fight. If there's video, I'd love to see it.


----------



## Ashes2Ashes (Dec 6, 2010)

IronMan said:


> Sounds like a good fight. If there's video, I'd love to see it.


It wasn't one of my better fights but I'll put it up with the others. I made some mistakes that pissed me off. I haven't had an actual fight since August so that could have been part of the problem. 

But yeah, it will be on the channel. The only fight i'm not putting on youtube is the one I lost. Its just too... ugh.... :sarcastic02:


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

Ashes2Ashes said:


> Not only did I win but two of my friends won their fights as well so we went out to celebrate. :thumb02:
> 
> I can't believe I was so concerned about this fight during the past couple of weeks. There weren't any spinning moves or wild kicks at all and her approach to the fight was pretty simple. What puzzles me is that she initiated the clinch before I did and very few strikes were made because it went to the ground within the first minute of the fight. :confused02: I completely messed up a chance for my beloved Triangle (which could have ended it in the first round) but I subbed her with a knee-bar in the second. It was the first time I've had a chance to use one in an actual fight.
> 
> I honestly don't see how she actually wins fights with her style unless she fights some really bad opponents.



Congrats! :winner01:

Maybe she didnt do her homework on your BJJ? Either that or did you catch her with any good strikes before she clinched? Sometimes if you tag someone a couple times with good shots, they'll go for the clinch because you're gettin' to 'em with strikes. 

Either way, better that you were overly concerned than not... made the fight seem a lot easier than expected I'm sure  Heck, she probably made the mistake of not mentally preparing enough for your badassery. 

Good job on the win, and like everyone else I'll be lookin' forward to seeing the video.


----------



## Ashes2Ashes (Dec 6, 2010)

Ares Caesar said:


> Congrats! :winner01:
> 
> Maybe she didnt do her homework on your BJJ? Either that or did you catch her with any good strikes before she clinched? Sometimes if you tag someone a couple times with good shots, they'll go for the clinch because you're gettin' to 'em with strikes.
> 
> ...


lol There were too many mistakes to classify this as badassery. :angry08: I did catch her with a few hits but nothing I thought was "good" and I didn't connect with any kicks before she clinched up. It was a weird fight. With the way I was performing, I think a better fighter would have probably beaten me last night. It was not a good fight for me even though I won. I'll definitely be watching this video myself a few hundred times. :doh01: And maybe people on here can point out any errors I miss. But again, I have to warn you that its not a pretty fight. :confused05: I think my second and third fights were by far my best.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Ashes2Ashes said:


> It wasn't one of my better fights but I'll put it up with the others. I made some mistakes that pissed me off. I haven't had an actual fight since August so that could have been part of the problem.
> 
> But yeah, it will be on the channel. The only fight i'm not putting on youtube is the one I lost. Its just too... ugh.... :sarcastic02:


What's the link to the channel?


----------



## Ashes2Ashes (Dec 6, 2010)

IronMan said:


> What's the link to the channel?


http://www.youtube.com/user/Ashes2AshesMMA

I just got it up today after seeing someone else talk about having a youtube channel in one of the other threads. I'm going to upload 4 of my fights and maybe some other stuff. And I'd like to get some kind of cool fight montage with some music if anyone on here would like to help with that. :thumb02: Like I said, I know absolutely nothing about editing and making videos. 

EDIT: And I'm still working on the look of the channel so it will probably change a lot during the next few days. 

EDIT AGAIN: And once I get the videos up, I hope everyone will leave comments. lol


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Patiently waiting. :bored03: :thumb02:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Very good, I'm glad you won. 

I can't wait to see the video.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, you don't see kneebars as often nowadays. I'm also glad your friends won. Now you can enjoy the holiday season!:thumbsup:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Ashes2Ashes said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/Ashes2AshesMMA
> 
> I just got it up today after seeing someone else talk about having a youtube channel in one of the other threads. I'm going to upload 4 of my fights and maybe some other stuff. And I'd like to get some kind of cool fight montage with some music if anyone on here would like to help with that. :thumb02: Like I said, I know absolutely nothing about editing and making videos.


I added you as a friend. I'm the guy with the uploaded flying submission video. That way I don't have to check to see when you upload stuff.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I also have a youtube channel. Here is the link. http://www.youtube.com/user/kantowrestler?feature=mhum


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## borama (Dec 18, 2010)

Ashes2Ashes said:


> Not only did I win but two of my friends won their fights as well so we went out to celebrate. :thumb02:
> 
> I can't believe I was so concerned about this fight during the past couple of weeks. There weren't any spinning moves or wild kicks at all and her approach to the fight was pretty simple. What puzzles me is that she initiated the clinch before I did and very few strikes were made because it went to the ground within the first minute of the fight. :confused02: I completely messed up a chance for my beloved Triangle (which could have ended it in the first round) but I subbed her with a knee-bar in the second. It was the first time I've had a chance to use one in an actual fight.
> 
> I honestly don't see how she actually wins fights with her style unless she fights some really bad opponents.


i love knee bars and toeholds they are my best friend for when i spot a limb from the feet or from the ground


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

borama said:


> i love knee bars and toeholds they are my best friend for when i spot a limb from the feet or from the ground


Calf Crushers are better :3


----------



## borama (Dec 18, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> Calf Crushers are better :3


have actually not seen a calf crusher but if i had to guess it would be elbow or knees into the calf?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, that would be a hard fight to accomplish. How would that be done?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Ashes2Ashes said:


> Not only did I win but two of my friends won their fights as well so we went out to celebrate. :thumb02:
> 
> I can't believe I was so concerned about this fight during the past couple of weeks. There weren't any spinning moves or wild kicks at all and her approach to the fight was pretty simple. What puzzles me is that she initiated the clinch before I did and very few strikes were made because it went to the ground within the first minute of the fight. :confused02: I completely messed up a chance for my beloved Triangle (which could have ended it in the first round) *but I subbed her with a knee-bar in the second*. It was the first time I've had a chance to use one in an actual fight.
> 
> I honestly don't see how she actually wins fights with her style unless she fights some really bad opponents.



Congrats Babe!!!

Would it be okay to PM you with a few queries and stuff as I got a fight coming up soon?

All at MMAF are dead proud of ya babe


----------



## Ashes2Ashes (Dec 6, 2010)

LizaG said:


> Congrats Babe!!!
> 
> Would it be okay to PM you with a few queries and stuff as I got a fight coming up soon?
> 
> All at MMAF are dead proud of ya babe


Sure, I'll help if I can. :thumb02:



IronMan said:


> I added you as a friend. I'm the guy with the uploaded flying submission video. That way I don't have to check to see when you upload stuff.


Hmmm I don't see a friends list. I've used youtube a lot but this is the first time I have actually had an account so I don't know what i'm doing yet.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Ashes2Ashes said:


> Hmmm I don't see a friends list. I've used youtube a lot but this is the first time I have actually had an account so I don't know what i'm doing yet.


Scroll down the sidebar (where it has "comment responses and other stuff and click on "friend invites." It should be in there.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How did we get from fights to youtube?


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations on your win.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> How did we get from fights to youtube?


Because she is putting her fight on youtube... Its not hard to figure that one out.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it got more indepth after that. Put the fight on youtube and then we talk about other stuff. It went more indepth from there!:thumbsup:


----------



## ahartleyvu (Aug 18, 2010)

No video still... whats up with that?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well maybe sometime later. There was also a site and maybe the promotion just isn't working out. Maybe it's just she hasn't had the time!


----------

